

Node.js is non blocking server side javascript, but might blocking be better? - andrewstuart

The downside of node.js is that due to its non blocking nature, coding must be callback oriented which requires a different programming approach and mindset.  Code can become complex and callback nesting can make things hard for programmers.<p>Using Google V8 might it be practical to create a blocking server side javascript engine that is perhaps slower, but easier to program?
======
dbattaglia
Meaning each request runs on its own thread or process? That would kind of
eliminate the entire charm and feel of Node wouldn't it?

In other words, the event/non-blocking/callback aspect of Node seems so
ingrained in it's implementation that it wouldn't even be the same thing if
you changed it, it would just be server-side JS. Just my opinion, I'm pretty
much a total Node "noob" (did the tutorials, haven't gotten much beyond yet).

------
teyc
have a look at jscex which is a macro that turns async operations into
synchronous-looking ones.

